# Taijiquan Applications



## Xue Sheng (Jul 6, 2013)

Taijiquan Applications- analysis of combat usefulness

There are Major volume changes in this one so if you are listening to the music and narration you have been warned


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 6, 2013)

Very nice with lots of different techniques!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 6, 2013)

And they can very from sifu to sifu. Much of what you see from Liang Shouyu will be based in Shuaijiao because that is his base art. My sifu is big on qinna as well as absorb and redirect because his sifu was big on qinna absorb and redirect


----------

